# hello all!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jess


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## scatty horses (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello , just seeing if my avatar works


----------



## scatty horses (Oct 24, 2007)

hi to all,im mel and i have a 17.3hh idxtb as seen in photo 7 years and he has had a bad start in life bringing him into work now.also have a 5years 15hh welsh sec d cob who is a sweety.........


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome everyone!


----------

